# Advice Sought On Choosing Bicycle.



## scottishcammy

Chaps,

my work has a 'Cycle2work' scheme with Halfords, and I'm considering using it.

My fitness is ***** after all the illness problems, and was thinking about cycling (at least some) of my shifts into work.

I live in Dunbar and have now been stationed at Haddington (about 12.5 miles each way, some hills, one of them muckle! (Pencraig Hill)). I've had a look at Halford's site, but have no idea about bikes. There are road bikes, town & trail bikes, mountain bikes, etc I've no idea!

I would only use it for going to work, so not bothered about anything else.

Any advice gladly received, cheers.


----------



## MarkF

Get a hybrid, you can then do trail riding, towpaths etc but still get a decent speed up on the road. Check out Dawes Discovery's, I have a 501 & a 301 and have had a 201 before, very sturdy bikes and some big discounts on offer.

My pal just bought a 201eq (equipped with guards and luggage rack) for 180, it was a 2006 model but who cares?

Halfords can order you anything and my advice is not to buy one of their bikes so that in future you will have to deal with the idiots as little as possible.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Get a road bike Cam but with a tripple compact chainset then you'll have no problems getting up the steepest hills :lol:

What's your budget?


----------



## pg tips

get one with an engine h34r:


----------



## scottishcammy

Stuart Davies said:


> Get a road bike Cam but with a tripple compact chainset then you'll have no problems getting up the steepest hills :lol:
> 
> What's your budget?


Somewhere between Â£200 and Â£350 mate. I tried a road bike once and my arse was killing me! Not sure if I fancy doing 25 miles a day like that, but the speed attracts me for getting into work quickly.

The scheme is only with Halfords.


----------



## BondandBigM

For the sort of miles and on the road you are talking about ( I know it well  ) you need a good road bike, try and buy the lightest you can afford, you can always buy another more comfortable saddle. I see more and more people on my way to work struggling on mountain bikes, sitting almost upright, with the big nobbly tyres in the wrong gear with their legs going ten to the dozen.

12 or so miles is a fair old peddle and you need the right tool for the job, oh and leave early it might take you a while the first few days :lol: These used to be good when I was a boy, not sure about now but worth a look. Claud Butler

B.


----------



## scottishcammy

BondandBigM said:


> For the sort of miles and on the road you are talking about ( I know it well  ) you need a good road bike, try and buy the lightest you can afford, you can always buy another more comfortable saddle. I see more and more people on my way to work struggling on mountain bikes, sitting almost upright, with the big nobbly tyres in the wrong gear with their legs going ten to the dozen.
> 
> 12 or so miles is a fair old peddle and you need the right tool for the job, oh and leave early it might take you a while the first few days :lol: These used to be good when I was a boy, not sure about now but worth a look. Claud Butler
> 
> B.


Thanks for that  I'm intrigued at you knowing that road! Whereabouts are you?


----------



## grey

scottishcammy said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a road bike Cam but with a tripple compact chainset then you'll have no problems getting up the steepest hills :lol:
> 
> What's your budget?
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere between Â£200 and Â£350 mate. I tried a road bike once and my arse was killing me! Not sure if I fancy doing 25 miles a day like that, but the speed attracts me for getting into work quickly.
> 
> The scheme is only with Halfords.
Click to expand...

If it's Halfords only, then the Carrera 2 Subway at Â£299 on their website looks the best bet.

I agree with most of the previous sentiments, certainly:


Don't ride a mountain bike with knobbly tyres on the road - total waste of time.

Avoid suspension forks as they waste energy on the road - the suspension seat post on the Subway may protect your prostate for a while (or make you think it will  ).

I sympathise with the idea of buying the best road bike you can, but this can be very expensive and by and large you are into a trade-off between comfort and good handling/lightness, and the latter can be questionable at the cheaper end of the market.

Much as I hate to say it in some ways (I'm a road bike poseur aged 64 - but haven't ridden for months  ), they've read it right with hybrids, and the performance of cheaper gears, brakes etc. from Shimano and the like puts to shame the flash Campag bits we used to buy at the top end of the market. Not elegant, but they do the job well and can be adjusted with the sharp edge of a tea tray in most circumstances.

Do I take it that merely talking about biking means you've got the colitis kicked? If so, great to hear it.

I met Greg Lemond, who won the World Championship and the Tour de France in the 1980s , in a queue at East Midlands Airport - his autograph said 'To Graham - Tailwinds forever - Greg Lemond'.

I wish you the same Cammy, though you may have had enough of them already with the disorder. h34r:


----------



## mel

Stick with the car, and then it won't bug me trying to overtake you wobbling about all over the road and holding me (and other God-fearing motorists) up and thus burning more fuel and polluting the atmosphere more than I would if you were in your car. :yes:

Narrow roads plus cyclistic eejits = cars in slow mode (low gear) producing MORE crappy emissions than otherwise, offsetting any planet saving exercise you would be doing -Sorry Mark but the so-called "green" credentials don't do it for me. OTOH, if bike types want to occupy the road, then if they have full Insurance to protect us motorists's cars from damage caused by handlebars and sneaking through lights, plus a numberplate so they can be traced and prosecuted for not obeying normal rules and laws of the road - AND have *full* protective gear for when they place themselves in danger (like the two eejits who came up the inside of me this morning as I was turning left at the lights forcing me into an emergency stop whilst they sailed straight on) then maybe, just maybe they could be allowed out midnight to dawn. (RANT MODE! :yes


----------



## scottishcammy

:lol: I'm on something called azathioprine now, an immunosuppressant. Glad to have finally made it off the steroids.

It's actually a chemotherapy drug in the main, but it stops my immune system attacking my bowel (well, that's the theory!).

I still have the condition and always will. You can only take the azathioprine for 4 - 5 years, then the risk of getting cancer from it increases to an extent where the risk outweighs the benefit.

In between then, I could have another attack at any time (which makes for a nervous 'peak' in the bowl at every visit to the loo for blood!) and the immunosuppressant has other unpleasant side effects not worth going into, but I'm just so glad I'm functioning anywhere near normal.

One of the reasons I was thinking about the bike is I also have extensive arthritis (another feature of the colitis) which is causing me a lot of problems just now. I'm desperate to get fit and, whilst I used to do a lot of club running, I think it's too high impact with the arthritis, hence the bike may be a good trade off to get fit.

Thanks for the concern though


----------



## BondandBigM

scottishcammy said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the sort of miles and on the road you are talking about ( I know it well  ) you need a good road bike, try and buy the lightest you can afford, you can always buy another more comfortable saddle. I see more and more people on my way to work struggling on mountain bikes, sitting almost upright, with the big nobbly tyres in the wrong gear with their legs going ten to the dozen.
> 
> 12 or so miles is a fair old peddle and you need the right tool for the job, oh and leave early it might take you a while the first few days :lol: These used to be good when I was a boy, not sure about now but worth a look. Claud Butler
> 
> B.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that  I'm intrigued at you knowing that road! Whereabouts are you?
Click to expand...

Gray you are right a "good" road bike can run to a few quid but with these hybrid bikes imho you are still sitting to upright for serious roadwork the sort of miles Cammy is about to attempt. I probably wouldn't get down my local boozer on one these day but there was a day when a Sunday run out of 60 miles was a walk in the park 

Cammy, My head office used to be on the outskirts of Edinburgh near the airport and when I first moved "doon sooth" I passed by you way every other week. I originally stayed in Kilmarnock and then Livingston for a few years before I ended up down this way via more places than I can remember.

B.


----------



## scottishcammy

BondandBigM said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the sort of miles and on the road you are talking about ( I know it well  ) you need a good road bike, try and buy the lightest you can afford, you can always buy another more comfortable saddle. I see more and more people on my way to work struggling on mountain bikes, sitting almost upright, with the big nobbly tyres in the wrong gear with their legs going ten to the dozen.
> 
> 12 or so miles is a fair old peddle and you need the right tool for the job, oh and leave early it might take you a while the first few days :lol: These used to be good when I was a boy, not sure about now but worth a look. Claud Butler
> 
> B.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that  I'm intrigued at you knowing that road! Whereabouts are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gray you are right a "good" road bike can run to a few quid but with these hybrid bikes imho you are still sitting to upright for serious roadwork the sort of miles Cammy is about to attempt. I probably wouldn't get down my local boozer on one these day but there was a day when a Sunday run out of 60 miles was a walk in the park
> 
> Cammy, My head office used to be on the outskirts of Edinburgh near the airport and when I first moved "doon sooth" I passed by you way every other week. I originally stayed in Kilmarnock and then Livingston for a few years before I ended up down this way via more places than I can remember.
> 
> B.
Click to expand...

Ah, nice scenery, eh? When I was stationed at Dunbar, we used to have some real horror road accidents on the road (A1 as it was then) between Haddington & Dunbar, loads of fatals.

Here's a quote from the BBC's website when they built a dual carriageway avoiding the section:

_The eight-mile Â£35m section between Haddington and Dunbar replaces a part of the old road which accounted for *60% of all the road's fatal accidents*._

Crazy, eh!

This one's on sale at the mo in Halfords for Â£299, what do you chaps think?


----------



## Stuart Davies

I'll have a look at Halfords website and get back to you...

Remember your priority when buying a bike is:

1) Frame

2) Fork

3) Wheel Package

4) handlebars, stem & seat-pin

4) Groupset (gears, breaks, etc)

5) finishing kit (saddle, tyres, pedals etc.)

Alternativly for the right price you can buy my Merida Carbon  :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

scottishcammy said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the sort of miles and on the road you are talking about ( I know it well  ) you need a good road bike, try and buy the lightest you can afford, you can always buy another more comfortable saddle. I see more and more people on my way to work struggling on mountain bikes, sitting almost upright, with the big nobbly tyres in the wrong gear with their legs going ten to the dozen.
> 
> 12 or so miles is a fair old peddle and you need the right tool for the job, oh and leave early it might take you a while the first few days :lol: These used to be good when I was a boy, not sure about now but worth a look. Claud Butler
> 
> B.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that  I'm intrigued at you knowing that road! Whereabouts are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gray you are right a "good" road bike can run to a few quid but with these hybrid bikes imho you are still sitting to upright for serious roadwork the sort of miles Cammy is about to attempt. I probably wouldn't get down my local boozer on one these day but there was a day when a Sunday run out of 60 miles was a walk in the park
> 
> Cammy, My head office used to be on the outskirts of Edinburgh near the airport and when I first moved "doon sooth" I passed by you way every other week. I originally stayed in Kilmarnock and then Livingston for a few years before I ended up down this way via more places than I can remember.
> 
> B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, nice scenery, eh? When I was stationed at Dunbar, we used to have some real horror road accidents on the road (A1 as it was then) between Haddington & Dunbar, loads of fatals.
> 
> This one's on sale at the mo in Halfords for Â£299, what do you chaps think?
Click to expand...

Yep it was a terrible strech of road that last part of the old A1, havn't been up the road for a few years now as I don't work for that company any more, they tried to get me to move back up there and work from the Newbridge office again but I didn't fancy it, just to expensive around there now.

I apoligise for going on but as the advert quotes ""A good choice for a hard riding, *"CITY"* commuter" and it just wouldnt be my choice for what you want to do.

Cheers

B.


----------



## DAVID

Carrera looks fine for the job, discs are a bit over the top, good quality conventional brakes should be more than adequate.

Dont forget to budget for some proper clothes- shoes, jersey, trousers and a pair of gloves and a helmet, the right gear can make things so much more comfy, would also suggest a rear rack rather than a backpack, and a couple of water bottles.

D.


----------



## MarkF

Mel, I drive a car, ride a motorbike, a scooter and cycle and your rant was a load of twaddle :lol:

Hybrids make perfect sense if you do varied riding or you don't want to restricted to single type of riding, hence their increasing availabilty and sales figures. I dare say they suit older riders too, I am 46 and sold a MTB and tourer to go down the hybrid route, a good decision it was too, I ride more than ever. Nor are they too upright, no offence, but they *are* adjustable, I do a 40-50 mile trip to Skipton at least once a week without any aches or pains and the same bike will be loaded up in August to do the Hull to Harwich sustrans route, so there :bb:

Arthritis, I suffer from it Cammy, in both hips to due old accidents and that is why I started cycling, no impact excercise, it's been very helpful.

Halfords, idiots! I know that you say that you have to deal with them but they can supply *any* bike, not just from their own stocklist.

Hardly looks like a townbike?


----------



## thorpey69

Another vote for the Hybrid,i bought a nice little Scott version last year,its about time i started to get out on it again now the weather is picking up,mine was within your budget and as Mark says,buying last years model is a wise move.


----------



## Stuart Davies

scottishcammy said:


> [i tried a road bike once and my arse was killing me!


Cam believe me when I say the smaller and harder the saddle the better. Big fat padded saddles are a waste of time.







Once you get over the initial bruising i.e. first couple of rides, you'll think you're sitting on marshmallow pillows from then on - trust me and millions of club/sport /professional riders who can't be wrong! 

The website is pretty limited. I'm sure halfords stock a lot more brands other than Carrara although they are OK mind you. Suggest you go in store - they are a bit more knowledgeable since they opened Bike Hut than they used to be.

AVOID disk brakes at this price! - waste of time as they will probably be cable pull and as about as much use a chocolate tea pot!

Still think you should go for a road bike; compact frame (like a Kona or GIANT OCR) with a compact triple chain-set.

If they do one dare say to go for a steel rather than an aluminium frame at this price! :huh: They absorb more road vibration than an aluminium frame especially if the bike hasnâ€™t got carbon forks and is therefore much more comfortable for touring.

Best of luck mate - only a few months away from those bell chimes now isn't it?!  Cheers Stu

What say you Guz?


----------



## Guz

Ah bikes, don't you just love em :tongue2: :tongue2:

What about a cyclo-cross bike, it's a road bike built for the field :blink: :blink: just thought i'd throw that into the mix :cry2: :cry2:

A real hard mans bike :lol: :lol:

And as Stuart says.. get a triple chainset, that's you get out of jail card ...


----------



## scottishcammy

This is all getting very interesting! Ok, time to reveal my ignorance level here: what's a triple chainset (is that the front of rear cogs)?!


----------



## Stuart Davies

type it into google and see what you get :lol:

Seriously though its 3 chain rings on the front (like a mountain bike) instead of 2 - so they throw in a 'granny' ring for free!

A compact chainset has less teeth than a standard chainset therefore making the gearing even easier - perfect form climbing those scottish hills!


----------



## Stuart Davies

Oh and by the way Cam, any bike shop worth their salt - and that includes Halfords - should change a standard chainset over to a tripple at NO extra cost!

EDIT: It's a good job that I am licksdexic otherwise you'd think I was a right thicky! Tripple is spelt *TRIPLE* of course! :lol:


----------



## justin tt1

Our company uses the the same scheme. One of the guys has the carrera gryphon and is very happy with it.


----------



## mel

MarkF said:


> Mel, I drive a car, ride a motorbike, a scooter and cycle and your rant was a load of twaddle :lol:


Aaaah Mark, it might be twaddle, but it's *unfortunately* GOOD twaddle - at least here in Edinburgh! I see, on a daily basis, eejits who will stop at nothing to gain a few feet up the traffic lane, that includes what I've described, coming up the inside of traffic turning left, coming up the outside of traffic and then cutting in front just as the lights change, or in between cars as the lights change, wrong way up one way streets, riding on the pavements, in pedestrianised areas, jumping lights - whatever.

But they can't be traced, and they don't carry third party insurance, so they get away with it. No matter what you say, the irresponsibles spoil it for the (reasonably) good guys (well you don't wear a helmet, do you? :lol How do you describe a cyclist to a policeman after he's scraped your car in traffic?

"Well he was wearing black and yellow lycra, and he had a big bum?"

I just want them to be held liable for their actions and transgressions!

PS :Troll: but TRUE! - - - that's me! (Actually I really like you :rofl: )


----------



## Alexus

Know nothing about bycycles, but I thought this was interesting.

Entitled: "Perfect Bicycles" - take a look

http://clipmarks.com/clipmark/F718EE74-89B...5-0F4796FD482F/


----------



## Robert

mel said:


> Stick with the car, and then it won't bug me trying to overtake you wobbling about all over the road and holding me (and other God-fearing motorists) up and thus burning more fuel and polluting the atmosphere more than I would if you were in your car. :yes:
> 
> Narrow roads plus cyclistic eejits = cars in slow mode (low gear) producing MORE crappy emissions than otherwise, offsetting any planet saving exercise you would be doing -Sorry Mark but the so-called "green" credentials don't do it for me.


Mel, you're confusing cyclists with caravanners h34r:

ps your home insurance can cover liability


----------



## Running_man

Cammy, Mark,

You've both inspired me to look into ditching the car and getting a hybrid bike and commuting the 11 miles each way every day. I'd never heard of a hybrid bike until I started to read this thread and as a result I've just been for a look in Evans Cycles. I quite like the look of the Scott and the Pinnacle models. If the Manchester C Charge comes in, it will suit me and it will suit my company who won't have to pay expenses. Plus, there will presumably be less cars on the road and it will be safer. I will occasionally need the car for work but this can be planned ahead. Another bonus will be that the cycling will also supplement my running.

A.


----------



## scottishcammy

Running_man said:


> Cammy, Mark,
> 
> You've both inspired me to look into ditching the car and getting a hybrid bike and commuting the 11 miles each way every day. I'd never heard of a hybrid bike until I started to read this thread and as a result I've just been for a look in Evans Cycles. I quite like the look of the Scott and the Pinnacle models. If the Manchester C Charge comes in, it will suit me and it will suit my company who won't have to pay expenses. Plus, there will presumably be less cars on the road and it will be safer. I will occasionally need the car for work but this can be planned ahead. Another bonus will be that the cycling will also supplement my running.
> 
> A.


Nice one mate! I used to enjoy a bit of cross training when I was club running (though my coach used to go mental when he found out I was playing football!)


----------



## Xantiagib

Forget disc brakes, forget suspension (well maybe necessary on the front if you have a lot of pot holes, for the rear thats what your ar$e is for)

Get a nice cheap simple Mountain bike - 18-24 speed more than enough

Ditch the wheels and get a decent set of lightweight wheels and road tyres and another set of off road tyres if you think you will go off road with it. (if you have the penchant and time to do so)

Get a decent helmet and gloves and enjoy


----------



## BondandBigM

On a more serious note, have you gave a thought as to what it actually takes to peddle 12 or so miles. What about borrowing or renting a bike for a week and giving it a try before you commit your hard earned on something you might not get on with. I suspect it might be harder than you think


----------



## Running_man

BondandBigM said:


> On a more serious note, have you gave a thought as to what it actually takes to peddle 12 or so miles. What about borrowing or renting a bike for a week and giving it a try before you commit your hard earned on something you might not get on with. I suspect it might be harder than you think


I've recently come off a marathon training program which I peaked at 92 miles per week meaning I had to run twice per day. Don't want to sound like a big head but it will not be an issue for me.

A.


----------



## BondandBigM

Running_man said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, have you gave a thought as to what it actually takes to peddle 12 or so miles. What about borrowing or renting a bike for a week and giving it a try before you commit your hard earned on something you might not get on with. I suspect it might be harder than you think
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently come off a marathon training program which I peaked at 92 miles per week meaning I had to run twice per day. Don't want to sound like a big head but it will not be an issue for me.
> 
> A.
Click to expand...

Fair comment, running is harder, you can't freewheel down hills :lol: 12.5 x 2 = 25 x 5 days 125 miles, a few miles in a week on a bike. Did you do your running over seven days.


----------



## Running_man

BondandBigM said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, have you gave a thought as to what it actually takes to peddle 12 or so miles. What about borrowing or renting a bike for a week and giving it a try before you commit your hard earned on something you might not get on with. I suspect it might be harder than you think
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently come off a marathon training program which I peaked at 92 miles per week meaning I had to run twice per day. Don't want to sound like a big head but it will not be an issue for me.
> 
> A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair comment, running is harder, you can't freewheel down hills :lol: 12.5 x 2 = 25 x 5 days 125 miles, a few miles in a week on a bike. Did you do your running over seven days.
Click to expand...

I still do run 6 days with 1 rest day. 2 or 3 of those days are speed /tempo sessions and 1 is a very long run. the other days I just do a moderate pace. When I'm marathon training, I double up.

A.


----------



## MarkF

Running_man said:


> Cammy, Mark,
> 
> You've both inspired me to look into ditching the car and getting a hybrid bike and commuting the 11 miles each way every day. I'd never heard of a hybrid bike until I started to read this thread and as a result I've just been for a look in Evans Cycles. I quite like the look of the Scott and the Pinnacle models. If the Manchester C Charge comes in, it will suit me and it will suit my company who won't have to pay expenses. Plus, there will presumably be less cars on the road and it will be safer. I will occasionally need the car for work but this can be planned ahead. Another bonus will be that the cycling will also supplement my running.
> 
> A.


Great stuff :rltb: as long as it's not a reciprocal arrangement that involves me running anywhere! I am sure that you will find it beneficial to your other training, no impact on your ankles, knees and hips.

Scotts are good bikes but one of the things that attracted me to Dawes was that they are not as attractive to thieves as the more fashionable names. I would not let a Scott out of my sight in Manchester.


----------



## scottishcammy

Ok, I've now got to decide between a road bike or a hybrid.

My brother recommended going to the Edinburgh Bicycle Co-operative as they have a massive range. As Mark says, I could then get Halfords to order that model.

So, in a flagrant request for your time and expertise  do any of these take your fancy chaps:

Hybrids

Road Bikes

thanks again guys.


----------



## MarkF

Robert said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick with the car, and then it won't bug me trying to overtake you wobbling about all over the road and holding me (and other God-fearing motorists) up and thus burning more fuel and polluting the atmosphere more than I would if you were in your car. :yes:
> 
> Narrow roads plus cyclistic eejits = cars in slow mode (low gear) producing MORE crappy emissions than otherwise, offsetting any planet saving exercise you would be doing -Sorry Mark but the so-called "green" credentials don't do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Mel, you're confusing cyclists with caravanners h34r:
Click to expand...

Name your drink Robert :lol: :lol:

Mel, it's still twaddle, I could moan about caravanners, chavs in Saxo's, mid life dicks in convertibles, white van man etc etc Cycling is undeniably a good thing.

When I am cycling on the canal and some strollers/runners/hikers are in my way, again, I get frustrated and then I remember how frustrated i am when I am peacefully walikg along the canal and some cyclist wants to rush past. 

BTW There is not a lot better than cycling past a traffic jam on a hot day, a jam full of stressed drivers getting hotter and more stressed by the minute．


----------



## MarkF

Take your brothers advice, it's best to try as many as you can to get the right feel and fit.

I can't recommend one of the road bikes because I don't want you to get one  Do you want to be unable to do any rough towpath or trail riding, you have some great scenery up there? If you decide cycling is for you then get a road bike, right now I don't think it's a good idea.

The Revolution (their own brand) are not galmorous but have a very good reputation, at the Â£300 mark I like the Velocity & Courier (non disc) but I'd choose the Specialized Globe Sport because it sounds better  Alll on the sportier side of hybrid and all able to do long distance unlike the city bikes.


----------



## scottishcammy

Thanks Mark, your advice is appreciated mate


----------



## grey

Guz said:


> What about a cyclo-cross bike, it's a road bike built for the field :blink: :blink: just thought i'd throw that into the mix :cry2: :cry2:
> 
> *A real hard mans bike *lol: :lol:












Flattered to be thought of as a hard man by somebody from Norn Iron. :lol: Can I put that in my CV, Guz?

Built this up about four years ago as an all year round bike and been very pleased with it. Surprisingly comfortable with the carbon fork and longer wheelbase than a road bike. Had one of those Rolls saddles favoured by the pros (and sponsored by my urologist) for many years, but reverted to this one with a prostate pad in it h34r: .

Without getting too nerdy, the high bottom bracket perches you a bit high off the ground, and the brakes could be better, but as I said earlier in this thread the relatively low-end Shimano transmission is great to use and can be adjusted with a knife and fork.

Mind you, if I was commuting daily in all weathers, I could be tempted by one of those hybrids with 8-speed hub gears and hub brakes on the Halfords website. They are like an updated version of those dark green Raleighs that beat bobbies used to ride, with oilbath chaincases and a battery backup to your dynohub, so that your lights didn't go out when you stopped at traffic lights and render you liable to prosecution. :lol: .

Just goes to show what age does to you. Wouldn't have been seen dead on a bike with flat bars and mudguards a couple of years ago when I was under sixty. B)


----------



## pg tips

MarkF said:


> When I am cycling on the canal


bloody 'el, Jesus walked on water, but Mark can ride his gridder on it! :swoon: :notworthy:

Here's one Mac would chose

http://www.bbc.co.uk/manchester/content/ar...e_feature.shtml


----------



## MarkF

grey said:


> Built this up about four years ago as an all year round bike and been very pleased with it. Surprisingly comfortable with the carbon fork and longer wheelbase than a road bike. Had one of those Rolls saddles favoured by the pros (and sponsored by my urologist) for many years, but reverted to this one with a prostate pad in it h34r: .


Nice Bike :yes:

I've always wanted to try one of those hub gear thingies, I've never yet seen one on the road.


----------



## BondandBigM

Just goes to show what a wast of taxpayers money these Universities are, three years and all he came up with was a cardboard bike :lol:


----------



## mjolnir

I bought a bike through a cycle scheme run by my local council and got a great deal on a bike. A few people I know have done the same thing. There is a particular supplier in manchester who provides the bikes and the way it works is that we essentially knock off the VAT, get 50% off the total cost and the payments come out monthly before tax.

A mate of mine had a bike imported from a place in sweden. Didn't get the same amount of discount though. It's entirely carbon and titanium. A recumbant cycle. Looks a bit funny at first but he travels the 16 miles to and from work every day on it and once you have the hang of it theres less effort required to move it.

Not for everyone though and you wouldn't take it of road.


----------



## grey

MarkF said:


> I've always wanted to try one of those hub gear thingies, I've never yet seen one on the road.


Me neither.

When I were a lad in fifties a bike builder called Jack Taylor used to combine a Sturmey Archer 3 or 4-speed hub with a 3, 4 or 5 speed derailleur sprocket so you could get combinations of gears ranging from:

3 x 3 =9 speeds up to a theoretical 4 x 5 x 2(double chainwheel) = 40 gear ratios. We were staggered. h34r:

Now most kids' mountain bikes have an actual 24 or 27 gears, and in theory you could combine one of those eight speed hub gears with a derailleur 10 (or do they do eleven now?) block and a triple chainwheel and get:-

8 x 10 x 3 = 240 ratios.

Problem is the back of the bike would be as wide as Ruby Wax's arse.

But of course that may just have its own appeal. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies

scottishcammy said:


> Ok, I've now got to decide between a road bike or a hybrid.
> 
> My brother recommended going to the Edinburgh Bicycle Co-operative as they have a massive range. As Mark says, I could then get Halfords to order that model.
> 
> So, in a flagrant request for your time and expertise  do any of these take your fancy chaps:
> 
> Hybrids
> 
> Road Bikes
> 
> thanks again guys.


Cam. Of the ones on display in your links I think either the Ridgeback T1 for the (yuck :yucky: ) Hybrid or the very nice looking (but slightly more expensive) GIANT SCR3 looks a great buy!

Best of luck for whatever you go for.

Cheers Stu


----------



## MarkF

Stuart Davies said:


> Cam. Of the ones on display in your links I think either the Ridgeback T1 for the (yuck :yucky: ) Hybrid


700 x 25 tyres? That's a road bike! :lol: I am using 32's, minimum required for trails IMO.

BTW For the cyclists, I used to suffer from an awful lot of punctures, at least one a week, so I changed to marathon plus's, now I don't even carry a pump. I am told they are heavy for serious road use but for hybrids, tourers etc they are superb, not one puncture in 6 months on the same route as before.


----------



## Running_man

MarkF said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cammy, Mark,
> 
> You've both inspired me to look into ditching the car and getting a hybrid bike and commuting the 11 miles each way every day. I'd never heard of a hybrid bike until I started to read this thread and as a result I've just been for a look in Evans Cycles. I quite like the look of the Scott and the Pinnacle models. If the Manchester C Charge comes in, it will suit me and it will suit my company who won't have to pay expenses. Plus, there will presumably be less cars on the road and it will be safer. I will occasionally need the car for work but this can be planned ahead. Another bonus will be that the cycling will also supplement my running.
> 
> A.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff :rltb: as long as it's not a reciprocal arrangement that involves me running anywhere! I am sure that you will find it beneficial to your other training, no impact on your ankles, knees and hips.
Click to expand...

Actually Mark, I'm just devising a training programme for you as we speak...! :lol:


----------



## Ironpants

Hey Cammy,

just spotted this thread, glad to hear you are fit enough to commute to work.

I just got my bike at the weekend, a Charge Tap if you want to look it up, which I consider to be a road bike with flat bars. From my very limited experience there are a few things you might want to consider.

I run 5 miles once a week and weight training once a week so only have a low level of fitness, I cycled a few miles on Saturday and Sunday and went out for a 10 mile ride yesterday evening. I had to walk the bike up the last small hill as I had nothing left in the tank, when I got home I was shaking and my brain had gone to mush so I will be having a few days off  . Oh yes my fekking arse hurts too! :cry2:

My point is try and build up to 25 miles a day.

I would recommend you get drop bars, or those Bull Horn style ones so you can periodically change the orientation of your hands.

Consider carefully what kind of cycling you will do, Hybrid sounds good but might leave you with a bike that is too much of a compromise on and off the road.....

Good luck

Toby


----------



## Stuart Davies

Ironpants said:


> Consider carefully what kind of cycling you will do, Hybrid sounds good but might leave you with a bike that is too much of a compromise on and off the road.....


Sound advice - hybrids are neither here nor there IMO


----------



## DMP

you meet the nicest people riding a bike.................


----------



## scottishcammy

DMP said:


> you meet the nicest people riding a bike.................


As much as I may wish for it, I reckon the chances of someone in Scotland dressed (or un-dressed) like that on a bike is slim to *****!


----------



## MarkF

I don't think a hybrid is much of a compromise at all on the road :blink: Unless you are a young speed freak with shaven legs. I had a Dawes Galaxy previously and my times are exactly the same on my hybrid, however the hybrid enables me to do trails and towpath riding when I want, I can't do that with a dedicated road bike, if I could I'd buy one.

Just got back from Gargrave, 30/35 miles out, a quick pasty and bun and 30/35 miles into a headwind back, just in time to pick the kids up from school  A beautiful sunny day 65f ish, nice scenery, baby swans, ducks, big brown mammoth things, I've seen it all today.  Maybe 20 miles was on the towpath and that, for me, is the most enjoyable part of the journey.

Cammy, you have a decade on me so I expect you to be doing 70 milers within your first month.

I think perhaps where you live matters, I have trails, a river and a towpath within 5 mins of my door, perhaps if I didn't then I wouldn't have a need for a hybrid.


----------



## Ironpants

MarkF said:


> I don't think a hybrid is much of a compromise at all on the road :blink: Unless you are a young speed freak with shaven legs.


Mark, hold that thought...... :lol:

I am probably wrong, I have only had my bike for a few days, I have 700c wheels which are skittish over the loose stones etc on some of the roads/paths on my route, but then at the moment I find them uncomfortable on the road 

Does your bike have suspension?

Not wanting to Hijack Cammy's thread, but was it you I saw on another forum, cyclechat or something?

Toby


----------



## Stuart Davies

MarkF said:


> Just got back from Gargrave, 30/35 miles out, a quick pasty and bun and 30/35 miles into a headwind back, just in time to pick the kids up from school  A beautiful sunny day 65f ish, nice scenery, baby swans, ducks, big brown mammoth things, I've seen it all today.  Maybe 20 miles was on the towpath and that, for me, is the most enjoyable part of the journey.


Sounds lovely Mark  . I''m about to go out and do 2 hours down country lanes covered in cow $hit and hedge thorn cuttings where sheep dogs jump out of ever farm yard and scare the living [email protected] out of you! - wish me luck!

But i'll be doing it on my road bike :lol:


----------



## MarkF

Toby, yes, skittish is a good word. But once you are used to the 700c's they will seem normal. TBH a mountain bike would seem very slow to me now on the towpath. After only ever having MTB's, when I bought my first road bike I thought that the 700c wheels were going to collapse under my weight, the whole thing felt weak and spindly and very precarious, it's just what you are used to....

I don't have nor want suspension, pointless added weight to me but after riding my 501 for 8 months I discovered (when attaching a tag-a-long) that it has seatpost suspension, a fat lot of good that it is then. 

Stuart, have agood ride  Wish these days were year round!


----------



## Steve's Dad

Thinking about getting an off-road pushbike but I haven't a Scooby what's hot and what's not.

Don't want any Halfords Â£79.99 tat but don't want to spend a fortune either.

I don't intend any extreme riding just green lanes etc.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## jaslfc5

whats youre budget mate?


----------



## TikTok

I bought this a couple of years ago Schwinn alloy cruiser.It's dead comfy with the springy seat and big tyres.

It's not fast or rugged but it's nice for a gentle sunday spin.I like the retro looks.but maybe not everyones taste.

I think it was around Â£160


----------



## Steve's Dad

jaslfc5 said:


> whats youre budget mate?


Hmmm not sure, Â£300 perhaps


----------



## Steve's Dad

TikTok said:


> I bought this a couple of years ago Schwinn alloy cruiser.It's dead comfy with the springy seat and big tyres.
> 
> It's not fast or rugged but it's nice for a gentle sunday spin.I like the retro looks.but maybe not everyones taste.
> 
> I think it was around Â£160


Thanks for replying TikTok, that certainly is different :blink: but not really the style I am looking for, really want something with a bit more off road ability.

Thanks again mate.

Ian


----------



## jaslfc5

one of my employees has bought a gt avalanche for around the 300 mark .its got good spec and a very good reliable name .otherwise kona,trek,cannondale,marin etc on ebay you might get a bargain.


----------



## Steve's Dad

Thanks Jason, at least I have a starting point now and some model names to search for :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVID

Buy a basic model of a reputable brand, that can stand some upgrading as you progress, GT Marin Specialised Kona, either new or used, plenty of bargains on ebay. A long the basics are right its easy to tweak a bike to suit your style.

The other way to do it is to buy a cheap quality frame then custom fit your own parts, very satisfing to do, but does take time.

If its just green lanes/canal paths/country parks style, you dont need rear suspension, you dont really need front suspension, disc brakes are nice but not essential.

I would try a few first if you can, (Local Bike Shop is best)some bikes just feel 'right' from the off, saddles bars pedals can all be changed, its the quality of the frame/wheels/transmission that counts.

Would have thought Â£300 would be more than enough for a decent bike, and you are right, there is nothing worse than a new'cheap' bike.

D.


----------



## pg tips

Have you got a Decathlon store near you? http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/

from this thread http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=14274

I got a trail 5 from them (around the Â£200-Â£250 iirc). Not the lightest of bikes but so far hasn't put a wheel wrong in the nearly 3 years I've had it.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Merida and GIANT are the two biggest bike manufacturers in the world hence why their bikes offer the best VFM - end of!


----------



## Steve's Dad

Thanks very much for all the advice guys, so what size frame do I need? I am 6' 1" and 13 stone and David is right it is for canal towpath/disused railway line type rides.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Steve said:


> Thanks very much for all the advice guys, so what size frame do I need? I am 6' 1" and 13 stone and David is right it is for canal towpath/disused railway line type rides.


Ian - 20" or 'Large' depending on the manufacturers sizing.


----------



## powelly

I bought a gary fisher back in september, i'm really pleased with, it comes in just a bit over Â£300, it looks great and seems well built.

The colour in the picture is nothing like the colour in real life, it's actually really dark metallic grey.

Gary Fisher Wahoo


----------



## DAVID

This is my 95 GF, much under-rated in the UK, frame is 19" and I am 6' 1" and 14st, like it was made to measure.

Got a few other bikes, this is what the oldest lad rides now, only in the dry though !










This is his old bike, since sold and regretting very much :cry2:










One thing I would recommend is some puncture -resist tyres, Schwalbe Marathon or similar, the council often cut back the hedges on our regular route, and Hawthorn cuttings mean bad news !

Cheers, D.


----------



## spankone

look for last season bargins 08 bikes etc they knock of huge discounts to shift them or go to a place where they hire bikes out and look at there old stock if you dont mind second hand. they use the bikes for a season hiring then clean them up replace worn parts then flog them off dead cheap you could get a higher spec bike then


----------



## Stuart Davies

Stuart Davies said:


> Merida and GIANT are the two biggest bike manufacturers in the world hence why their bikes offer the best VFM - end of!


I meant to include the brand 'CUBE' which a German company producing excellent VFM bikes.

Alternatively look at Merlin Cycles who produce Merlin & Rock Lobster or Nelson Cycles both of whom build custom made bikes which are great VFM.


----------



## mjolnir

Stuart Davies said:


> I meant to include the brand 'CUBE' which a German company producing excellent VFM bikes.


Cube make some excellent bikes. I just built my new bike up around a Cube Reaction Frame.

I also have a Claud butler Olympus which I use more as a pub and road bike but it's a very good spec for the money.


----------



## BGM

If you know what you are looking for then buy used all the time.

I have been biking for a good while and have bought both new and used bikes (usually buy and sell a couple of used bikes every year).

Like anything else new you are always going to be facing some sort of depreciation so my advice would be buy a good used bike first and see if the cycling lark is for you. If it turns out it's not you can always flip the bike and not loose out so much, if indeed at all. The last used bike I had I bought off the bay in summer '08 for Â£311 and sold two months ago for Â£459 on the bay (not bad going eh!?). As I said, it's all about being able to spot a good un' at the right price.

If you are unsure about used, then as someone mentioned, Decathlon do really good value bikes and you'd get a decent hard-tail in your price range. It'd be miles better build and spec then anything you'd get at Halfrauds, plus it's have more kudos on the trails as they are nowhere near as common as the run-of-the-mill Saracens and other tat they flog there.

Another option, again as someone else has suggested would be to buy an old season bike new. Good places to look include Evans and JE James for discounts (if there are either of these stores near you!?). I managed to get my main rig (2006 Kona Coilair) off ebay from a main dealer near me, brand-new with full warranty and first service included for Â£1049, not bad when the rrp at time was Â£2499!!!

If you see something you fancy either new or used and want some advice I'd be happy to do my best to help.

In the meantime, here's a pic of what you can look forward to if you decide to stray off the green-lanes!


----------



## Running_man

BGM said:


> ...Like anything else new you are always going to be facing some sort of depreciation so *my advice would be buy a good used bike first and see if the cycling lark is for you.* If it turns out it's not you can always flip the bike and not loose out so much, if indeed at all. The last used bike I had I bought off the bay in summer '08 for Â£311 and sold two months ago for Â£459 on the bay (not bad going eh!?). As I said, it's all about being able to spot a good un' at the right price.


Couldn't agree more. :yes: Last year I got a second hand Giant OCR to see if cycling was for me. I was hooked after my second long ride and now I'm looking at a full carbon road bike. I'll have to sell some, if not all of my watches to fund it though!


----------



## BGM

Running_man said:


> BGM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Like anything else new you are always going to be facing some sort of depreciation so *my advice would be buy a good used bike first and see if the cycling lark is for you.* If it turns out it's not you can always flip the bike and not loose out so much, if indeed at all. The last used bike I had I bought off the bay in summer '08 for Â£311 and sold two months ago for Â£459 on the bay (not bad going eh!?). As I said, it's all about being able to spot a good un' at the right price.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more. :yes: Last year I got a second hand Giant OCR to see if cycling was for me. I was hooked after my second long ride and now I'm looking at a full carbon road bike. I'll have to sell some, if not all of my watches to fund it though!
Click to expand...

Let me know if you need to shift anything decent, watch-wise! Those carbon jobies definately aren't cheap! I had a carbon GT STS mountain bike. Bought it as frame and forks as a winter project two years ago. Never got round to building it so I sould it a year later and made a profit


----------



## catch21

Great plan, but whatever you do, dont for the life of you get rear suspension! AArrrgghhhh. Just took my son's rear shock in for service, Â£100. Dont bother, not worth it, not unless you're going to spend a k plus.


----------



## BGM

catch21 said:


> Great plan, but whatever you do, dont for the life of you get rear suspension! AArrrgghhhh. Just took my son's rear shock in for service, Â£100. Dont bother, not worth it, not unless you're going to spend a k plus.


Defo agree with that. Brand new full sussers at full RRP under 1k aren't worth it! Just as well as I think the budget we are talking about is Â£300 anyway.


----------



## Paul

This is mine, put together with bits, all XT all 2nd hand off the bay. There are bargains to be had.










Paul D


----------



## Steve's Dad

Guys,

Thanks for all the contributions. I have taken on board everything you all have said. I have also researched on the net and had a good look at Ebay (not really that much suitable on ebay, not near me anyway).

I keep coming back to GT and Giant hardtails in the Â£300-Â£400 bracket. Just not sure whether hybrid or MTB.

Some good deals to be had on-line but I am going to have a look and a chat in a bike shop on Friday.

Thanks again,

Ian


----------



## Stuart Davies

Steve said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the contributions. I have taken on board everything you all have said. I have also researched on the net and had a good look at Ebay (not really that much suitable on ebay, not near me anyway).
> 
> I keep coming back to GT and Giant hardtails in the Â£300-Â£400 bracket. Just not sure whether hybrid or MTB.
> 
> Some good deals to be had on-line but I am going to have a look and a chat in a bike shop on Friday.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Ian


Ian if you are riding nothing more than tow-paths then a hybrid will be just fine.

Both GT and GIANT offer good value for money but have a look at Merida and CUBE too.

Once you have a shortlist of actual models then come back to us.

Rember to important rules when buying a bike... your order of priortites are good quality:

- frame & forks

- wheels

- groupset (chainset, gears brakes)

- finishing kit (Seat post, saddle, pedals, handlebars and stem)

The reasons for doing this are to do with, weight/quality, replacablity, and cost of replacement.

Good luck!

S


----------



## Steve's Dad

Thanks Stuart.

Is it OK to buy a bike on-line? I understand some self-assembly is in order. What are the pitfalls?

Yes, definitely tow-path type rides is what I'm looking at, although I was into bikes as a teenager, I'm middle-aged now and just looking for some cardio-vascular exercise (and getting out in the countryside) so jumping off cliff faces is pretty much a non-starter :lol:

These are two bikes I've been looking at, what do you think? Comments by others very welcome.

From cyclestore.co.uk at Â£350

GIANT CRS 3.0 FS 09










The CRS 3.0 features a lightweight ALUXX aluminium Fluid Formed frame, Suntour NEX 4610 suspension fork with 63mm of travel and lockout, and Shimano EZ Fire 50 24 speed shifters with Acera rear mech.

MODEL CRS 3.0 FS

SIZES 17", 19", 21", 23"

FRAME ALUXX aluminium, Fluid Formed

FORK Suntour NEX 4610 63mm travel, lock out

SHOCK N/A

HANDLEBAR Aluminium

STEM Aluminium ahead

SEAT POST Aluminium

SADDLE GIANT

PEDALS Steel with resin body

SHIFTERS Shimano EZ Fire 50 24 speed

FRONT MECH Shimano C051

REAR MECH Shimano Acera

BRAKES Tektro linear pull

BRAKE LEVER Shimano

CASSETTE SRAM PG830 11-28

CHAIN KMC Z7

CRANKS Shimano FC-M191 28/38/48

BOTTOM BRACKET Cartridge

RIMS Matrix 750 700c

HUBS Shimano RM40 rear, Formula front

SPOKES Stainless steel

TYRES Kenda 700x35mm puncture resistant

From evanscycles.com at Â£341.99

GT Transeo 3.0 2009










Frame: Transeo Design GT 7000 Series aluminium with sport fitness geometry. Hydroformed PG top tube, forged drop-outs with chainstay disc mounts, removable derailleur hanger and all braze ons

Fork: SR NEX-4610 with 50mm travel, disc mount, pre-load adjust, SpeedLock Mech, lockout and fender/rack mounts.

Front Derailleur: Shimano C102

Rear Derailleur: Shimano Alivio FD-M410

Shifters: Shimano SLM-360 8spd Rapid Fire

Chainset: Shimano Acera Octalink

Chainrings: 48/38/28

Bottom Bracket: Cartridge sealed

Cassette: Shimano Hyperglide 8spd 11-32 ratio

Chain: KMC HG-40

Pedals: Alloy Trekking

Front Brake: Direct Pull with 110mm arms

Rear Brake: Direct Pull with 110mm arms

Brake Levers: Alloy with reach adjust

Handlebars: GT Alloy MTB Riser Bar with 25.4 clamp

Stem: GT Exclusive Alloy Ahead type Headset: 1 1/8" sealed mech Ahead

Grips: GT Dual Density Comfort design

Rims: Alex ACE-17 Double Wall Alloy

Front Hub: Alloy QR

Rear Hub: Alloy QR, Freehub Spokes: Stainless steel 14 gauge

Front Tyre: WTB Allteraineasaurus 700 x 35c

Rear Tyre: WTB Allteraineasaurus 700 x 35c

Saddle: WTB GT Exclusive with waterproof cover

Seatpost: GT Design alloy

Seat Binder: GT Cold forged clamp and QR

I've also added these two to the list now:

From cubecycles.co.uk

Cube LTD Comp 8-Speed Â£349










Alu 6061 Trekking

46, 50, 54, 58, 62; Lady: 46, 50, 54

Cold Black

Suntour NEX4110 63mm

Scape Ahead Set

FSA OS190

FSA XC300 Lowriser

Shimano Alivio

Shimano Alivio

Shimano Shifter/brake lever EF60 EZ Fire Plus 8-s.

Shimano M422 V-Brake F+R

Shimano M311 48x38x28, 170mm, Shimano BB-UN26, chain guard

Shimano HG30 11-32, 8-s.

KMC

Rigida Zac 2000

Shimano F: RM40, R: RM30

Schwalbe CX Comp 700x35C

Fasten Alu

Scape Active

Scape Light 30.4mm

ca. 1950g*

ca. 13,5kg**

* Frame weight: smallest frame size

** Total weight: smallest frame size w/o pedals

From holcroscycles.co.uk

Merida Crossway 40-VR Gents Comfort Bike (2009)










SPEEDS

24

SIZES

46-52-58

COLOR

Steel blue glimmer satin

FRAME

Crossway DT-V

FORK

Rigid

BB SET

Shimano Cartridge

BRAKE LEVERS

Alloy lever

BRAKES F/R

V-Brake Linear

CHAIN

Shimano CN-HG40

CHAINGUARD

attached

CHAINWHEEL

Shimano 48-38-28 CG

DERAILLEURS F/R

Shimano M310/Shimano Alivio

FREEWHEEL

Shimano CS-HG30-8 11-32

GRIP

Ergo Single

HANDLEBAR

XM Speed CEN Rise

STEM

A-head Adj.

HEADSET

A-head

HUBS F/R

Alloy QR/Shimano RM30-8

PEDALS

XC Steel

RIMS

Double Wall Black/CNC

SADDLE

Crossway

SEAT CLAMP

M QR

SEATPOST

Suspension

SHIFTER F/R

Shimano ST-M360 rapidfire

TIRE F/R

CST 40

BELL

attached


----------



## Stuart Davies

Ian - just had a very quick look and first impression tells me that the GIANT is the most suitable but the CUBE offers by for the best spec.

I will sit down later once I've put the baby to bed and have a really close look and get back to you...

Any one else want to chip in?


----------



## pg tips

I'll probably get shot down by all the serious MTB'ers but...

Does it rain much where you are? If so and considering your middle aged like me and will be sticking to tow paths, you'll need full length mud guards. Not very butch or off roady I admit, but life's too short to get wheel splatter every time it rains!


----------



## mjolnir

There's something about the way the GT frames are constructed that I like. I used to like the old Zaskar as well.

Personally i'd go with the cube out of those 4 as well though.


----------



## mjolnir

pg tips said:


> life's too short to get wheel splatter every time it rains!


Nothing wrong with mudguards. Crud catchers are pretty good (not that I use them you understand, being all butch and off roady ).

A mate of mine has a set of mudguards on his bike but i've never seen him with the rear one on straight. Kind of defeats the purpose when he's riding through puddles with a mud stripe up his back and a mudguard sticking out the side at a funny angle.


----------



## James

For getting into a real bike, I would say the Trek will give you good bang for the buck, at least over here.

You don't need discs they add too much weight, v-brakes work great compared to the old days! If you do get front suspension make sure to grab some lizard skins to put over the tubes it will increase the life of suspension many fold, they are cheap for their protection. Don't get too large a frame, use the seat post for your height and get measured for the bike. Aluminum is a harder ride, double or triple butted moly works just as well, but good seats are comfy. Once your crotch goes numb from the first few spring rides you will have a ball, enjoy


----------



## Stuart Davies

Stuart Davies said:


> Ian - just had a very quick look and first impression tells me that the GIANT is the most suitable but the CUBE offers by for the best spec.
> 
> I will sit down later once I've put the baby to bed and have a really close look and get back to you...
> 
> Any one else want to chip in?


Hi Ian - Spent the last 15 mins comparing the bikes and I'm sticking to my first impressions so for me in this order:

1. GIANT - Best suits your needs. Lots of aluminium components.

2. CUBE - Best spec by far.

3. Merida - ridged fork appeals at this price range and so does the suspension seat post

4. GT - Wonderful pedigree (I've had 4 GT's over the years) but you are paying for the badge here i am afraid. Too much unbranded finishing kit - I bet it rides like a tank!

Hope this helps?

Cheers S


----------



## catch21

> I keep coming back to GT and Giant hardtails in the Â£300-Â£400 bracket. Just not sure whether hybrid or MTB.
> 
> Ian


Son's got a GT and its a great bike. Ex-wife had a Giant some years ago, dont know if she still has it or not but it was a lovely bike to ride.


----------



## scottishcammy

Chaps,

I'm looking for a relatively cheap bicycle for commuting, and to increase my horrendous lack of fitness. I intend to use it for travelling to work (only around 3 miles at the moment), but that could potentially be anything up to 13 miles each way, and for leisure.

I have an old mountain bike, so will not be using it for rough stuff, but may want to use it for the odd easy trail.

Not too keen on a straight out road bike, as found them terribly uncomfortable, so probably a hybrid?

Looking to spend up to Â£300, preferably less!

Cheers guys


----------



## jeffvader

Hybrids are good for that sort of thing. The 700c wheels and the gearing should give you some good speed. A friend has a Dawes which he got that from his local bike shop.

I'd say head down to your local guy and see what he can offer. I won't go to Halfords or Decathlon etc. You should be able to get one with stem suspension for that money too.

Don't forget the skid lid and lights. Also panniers might be an idea for your change of clothes.


----------



## scottishcammy

Thanks mate, are Halfords that bad? I noticed this, which I liked the look of:

Carrera Gryphon

are their own make pretty crap?


----------



## jeffvader

They are box shifters and aren't that bothered about giving you want you actually need. Carrera is their own brand,

A local guy should give you your first service included in the purchase price of the bike or a specialist like Evans.

Something like this Scott Sportster or this Claud Butler or this Trek or Pinnacle would be a better choice for me.


----------



## jeffvader

This Saracen is great for the money. Well worth it.


----------



## jeffvader

Or this Saracen if you can stretch to a little more. The more you can spend the better the experience will be with brakes and ride comfort.


----------



## Steve's Dad

Cammy,

You might want to have a look at this link (hope that's ok mods):

BikeRadar


----------



## scottishcammy

Guys, as usual work has stopped me doing anything and time has stood still since I posted this!

Just quickly, what do you guys think of this Specialized Crossroads Hybrid? Seems pretty cheap, and is not far from me. It's a link to Edinburgh gumtree, hope that's ok, would just like the knowledgeable folk's here opinion?

http://edinburgh.gumtree.com/edinburgh/20/44776320.html

thanks again chaps


----------



## JoT

Specialized is a good name Cammy, seems like a good deal to me. When I worked in Scotland I had a Specialized to ride around all the old coal rail lines which had been converted to rights-of-way, I even managed to outrun some Sauchie druggies :lol:


----------



## tall_tim

Specialized are an excellent brand.

Do your employers take part in the 'Cycle to Work' scheme? Mine do and last year I got a Â£950 merida hardtail mountain bike, I paid Â£50 a month for 12 months and now the bike is mine. There is no lower limit on price, so worth finding out.

Just a warning about Gumtree - there was an article in news last week I think, where a guy was stabbed and robbed when going to meet a gumtree seller - it was a fake, and they were just after the guys money. So if you check it out go with a mate.


----------



## gaz64

stick to two wheels anything else may not be a bike...(although my ex wife didnt have wheels)

seriously the ride to work scheme will save you the tax at the rate you pay it well worthwhile


----------



## scottishcammy

tall_tim said:


> Specialized are an excellent brand.
> 
> Do your employers take part in the 'Cycle to Work' scheme? Mine do and last year I got a Â£950 merida hardtail mountain bike, I paid Â£50 a month for 12 months and now the bike is mine. There is no lower limit on price, so worth finding out.
> 
> Just a warning about Gumtree - there was an article in news last week I think, where a guy was stabbed and robbed when going to meet a gumtree seller - it was a fake, and they were just after the guys money. So if you check it out go with a mate.


Hi, yeah, employers do the scheme, but only for a couple of weeks, which have now passed!

I don't want to wait another year if I can pick up a bargain just now.

Cheers on the Gumtree warning.

Mark recommended a Dawes 201, which looks very good. The guy on the ad above never even got back to me, but this one's just been put up:

http://edinburgh.gumtree.com/edinburgh/45/45071245.html










it's a Giant (not sure what one?) and has panniers/mudguards fitted, which is a nice extra.

Any ideas on what model it is?

P.s How badly does that stand out as a student flat?! Look at the bloody carpet and the minging doors!


----------



## scottishcammy

Chaps,

decided to go for a Dawes Discovery 201, through my cycle2work scheme (they've started a second one due to demand).

Thanks to all for the advice, and particularly Mark









Mark, I may even send you a pic of me astride the beast when it arrives!


----------



## jasonm

> Mark, I may even send you a pic of me astride the beast when it arrives


I have a image in my head already :bag:


----------



## scottishcammy

jasonm said:


> Mark, I may even send you a pic of me astride the beast when it arrives
> 
> 
> 
> I have a image in my head already :bag:
Click to expand...

You should do mate, you're in the pic as well; that's you on your knees checking my rims for corrosion......


----------



## zed4130

check the Raleigh at30 poss can pick it up for around Â£300 ive been riding MTB's since 89 and sold my old kona last year as had a bad neck injury , but im starting mountain biking this week and my at30 should be with me by friday i cant wait, 

paul


----------



## BondandBigM

A bit of a heads up for you bicyclist types there is a load of stuff on sale in ASDA, I got this lot for pennies over twenty quid, seems a bit of a bargain.


----------



## Haggis

Next time your in Glasgow, we can get you the other bits, bring a set of bolt cutters.


----------



## Guest

BondandBigM said:


> A bit of a heads up for you bicyclist types there is a load of stuff on sale in ASDA, I got this lot for pennies over twenty quid, seems a bit of a bargain.


oh , here's an idea, take one of your un-inflated inner tubes , shove it up your ar*s with the valve sticking out, head down to your nearest service station and inflate it with their compressor and remember to take pictures........it didn't happen without pictures :thumbsup: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Who. Me?

The thread title sounds like the result of a **** ram-raid.

Blimey the swear filter is good now. I'd even tried to disguise it.


----------



## mel

I tried the sweary filter the other day with

***** ******* *** ***** *** *********

and that was just about licorice allsorts, thought it was sh!te myself :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

What ?********swear filter never does it with my ******** comments

oops better delete those myself , sorry if anyone read it before edit.


----------



## Who. Me?

Quote from Mrs Me...

"It's a watch forum for sad middle-aged men, why does it need a swear-filter anyway?"

...and she wants to know if *** was 't i t' or 'git' 'cause she can't think of another three-letter word that it would blank out, and "n o b should be four letters if you spell it right"

Edit - it can't be git because it didn't blank it out ^^^


----------



## Guest

Who. Me? said:


> Quote from Mrs Me...
> 
> "It's a watch forum for sad middle-aged men, why does it need a swear-filter anyway?"
> 
> ...and she wants to know if *** was 't i t' or 'git' 'cause she can't think of another three-letter word that it would blank out, and "n o b should be four letters if you spell it right"
> 
> Edit - it can't be git because it didn't blank it out ^^^


she is right apart from : i am not sad or middle-aged :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

Haggis said:


> Next time your in Glasgow, we can get you the other bits, bring a set of bolt cutters.


To cold for bikes in Glasgow, just been at the weekend and they had the outdoor heating on in the boozer we were in !!

:biggrin:












Bruce said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of a heads up for you bicyclist types there is a load of stuff on sale in ASDA, I got this lot for pennies over twenty quid, seems a bit of a bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh , here's an idea, take one of your un-inflated inner tubes , shove it up your ar*s with the valve sticking out, head down to your nearest service station and inflate it with their compressor and remember to take pictures........it didn't happen without pictures :thumbsup: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Click to expand...

Pot calling the kettle indeed

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

a bit of role reversal, nice init ? difference is i don't have to be pissed to do it, but i am just having fun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

Bruce said:


> i am just having fun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


You go for it, whatever makes you happy.

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

BondandBigM said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am just having fun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> You go for it, whatever makes you happy.
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...

well fuc*ing works for you doesn't it twat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

Now you are just showing yourself up

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

BondandBigM said:


> Now you are just showing yourself up
> 
> :biggrin:


must feel familiar for you :biggrin:


----------



## Haggis

Ladies, enough of the ******** abuse. Just meet up and have a go. Much more civilised.


----------



## Guest

Haggis said:


> Ladies, enough of the ******** abuse. Just meet up and have a go. Much more civilised.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

Bruce said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, enough of the ******** abuse. Just meet up and have a go. Much more civilised.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

You've been watching to much of that girls boxing malarkey

:biggrin:

Actually maybe we could do one of these charity grudge matches

Bruce vs Big M

I'll bet that would sell a few tickets

:tongue:


----------



## Guest

i don't hit women, but don't worry you would have an advantage as i am disabled, that should suit you :tongue:

i will stop answering you now, but keep it going yourself and that will keep your contribution count up :thumbsup: , i know how important it is for you to stay on top :rofl:


----------



## BondandBigM

Bruce said:


> i know how important it is for you to stay on top :rofl:


Absolutely nothing could be further from the truth, just goes to show how badly you've misjudged me.

And as one cheap shot deserves another, what's your disability, not by any chance no sense of humour ??

:biggrin:


----------



## Stan

Come on lads, I've had run ins with both of you, but it wouldn't stop me from offering help to either of you. If I thought I could.

I hope I would still continue to do so.

No need for this stuff, imo. :yes:


----------



## Guest

BondandBigM said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know how important it is for you to stay on top :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing could be further from the truth, just goes to show how badly you've misjudged me.
> 
> And as one cheap shot deserves another, what's your disability, not by any chance no sense of humour ??
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...

absolutely none of your business



Stan said:


> Come on lads, I've had run ins with both of you, but it wouldn't stop me from offering help to either of you. If I thought I could.
> 
> I hope I would still continue to do so.
> 
> No need for this stuff, imo. :yes:


very good of you Stan and appreciated and would also be reciprocated, i have just had enough of being quoted in a derogatory manner, its so unnecessary, everybody has opinions and entitled to them, but "cheap shot Charley" thinks only his counts. i gave him the opportunity to act like a gentleman and stay out my face and vice versa, but it would seem he would rather act the as*hole


----------



## BondandBigM

Stan said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know how important it is for you to stay on top :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing could be further from the truth, just goes to show how badly you've misjudged me.
> 
> And as one cheap shot deserves another, what's your disability, not by any chance no sense of humour ??
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absolutely none of your business
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on lads, I've had run ins with both of you, but it wouldn't stop me from offering help to either of you. If I thought I could.
> 
> I hope I would still continue to do so.
> 
> No need for this stuff, imo. :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very good of you Stan and appreciated and would also be reciprocated, i have just had enough of being quoted in a derogatory manner, its so unnecessary, everybody has opinions and entitled to them, but "cheap shot Charley" thinks only his counts. i gave him the opportunity to act like a gentleman and stay out my face and vice versa, but it would seem he would rather act the as*hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on lads, I've had run ins with both of you, but it wouldn't stop me from offering help to either of you. If I thought I could.
> 
> I hope I would still continue to do so.
> 
> No need for this stuff, imo. :yes:
Click to expand...

Your're beginning to sound like a whinging big girls blouse again, if as you say don't like what I have to say fair enough don't read or reply to it. But you do so imho you get all that's coming to you, I've got all night to while the hours away so crack on.


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know how important it is for you to stay on top :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing could be further from the truth, just goes to show how badly you've misjudged me.
> 
> And as one cheap shot deserves another, what's your disability, not by any chance no sense of humour ??
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absolutely none of your business
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on lads, I've had run ins with both of you, but it wouldn't stop me from offering help to either of you. If I thought I could.
> 
> I hope I would still continue to do so.
> 
> No need for this stuff, imo. :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very good of you Stan and appreciated and would also be reciprocated, i have just had enough of being quoted in a derogatory manner, its so unnecessary, everybody has opinions and entitled to them, but "cheap shot Charley" thinks only his counts. i gave him the opportunity to act like a gentleman and stay out my face and vice versa, but it would seem he would rather act the as*hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on lads, I've had run ins with both of you, but it wouldn't stop me from offering help to either of you. If I thought I could.
> 
> I hope I would still continue to do so.
> 
> No need for this stuff, imo. :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your're beginning to sound like a whinging big girls blouse again, if as you say don't like what I have to say fair enough don't read or reply to it. But you do so imho you get all that's coming to you, I've got all night to while the hours away so crack on.
Click to expand...

What the feck did I say that you didn't like?

Sorry mate, I really don't get where you're coming from.


----------



## Guest

he`s just a wank*er :wanker: and this works for him as it keeps his post count up so he can continue being king of the castle..trivial small minded


----------



## Haggis

I have never seen such a post before. Bruce this isn't funny. Seriously get help.


----------



## Guest

Haggis said:


> I have never seen such a post before. Bruce this isn't funny. Seriously get help.


just a wind up mate :biggrin:


----------

